# Agent Carlos Rivera-Vega



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Agent*

*Carlos Rivera-Vega*

Puerto Rico Police Department, Puerto Rico

End of Watch: Tuesday, January 21, 2014

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 32
*Tour:* 14 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 1/14/2014
*Weapon:* Handgun; .357 caliber
*Suspect:* Committed suicide

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Agent Carlos Rivera-Vega succumbed to gunshot wounds sustained seven days earlier in an unprovoked attack while conducting an investigation.

He and other members of the Mayagüez Drugs Division had gone to the Concordia Public Housing complex, in Mayagüez, during the course of the investigation. While they were on scene a resident walked up to them and began questioning the officers why they were at the complex. The man suddenly produced a .357 caliber handgun and opened fire, striking Agent Rivera-Vega in the abdomen two times.

The subject ran a short distance away and then committed suicide as other officers pursued him.

Agent Rivera-Vega was transported to Rio Piedras Medical Center where he remained until succumbing to his wounds.

Agent Rivera-Vega had served with the Puerto Rico Police Department for 14 years. He is survived by his wife and two children.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Superintendent James Tuller
Puerto Rico Police Department
PO Box 70166
San Juan, PR 00936

Phone: (787) 792-1234

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21918-agent-carlos-rivera-vega#ixzz2r5Thw0TB


----------

